# Sometimes you just never know...



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 12, 2021)

...where good smoking wood can be found. Today, my son-in-law and I hauled a truckload of yard trash, bush trimmings, etc. to our landfill. The landfill has designated areas for everything and we carried our load to the wood debris area to unload. He pointed out to me that there on the ground was a freshly cut down cherry tree, already cut into log lengths.






We unloaded our debris and without too much effort, loaded up a bunch of the logs. Unloaded at my house, a little hard work with the maul, and I have a decent stack of cherry for next year.





I probably could've gotten twice what I got, but we just grabbed the easy stuff.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 12, 2021)

nice find,


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 12, 2021)

That's nice looking wood.  And best of all, free.
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 12, 2021)

Nice find! I love cherry wood! And best of all..it was FREE!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 12, 2021)

They say one man's trash is another man's treasure.  You guys hit the jackpot.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 12, 2021)

Pretty sure I'd be going back tomorrow.  Good find!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 12, 2021)

Give the son in law another reward (yeah he already got your daughter).  You would have missed without his eyes?
I've picked apple a couple of times from the yard waste dump.


----------



## daspyknows (Jun 12, 2021)

Score.  At that price get more.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 13, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Give the son in law another reward (yeah he already got your daughter).  You would have missed without his eyes?
> I've picked apple a couple of times from the yard waste dump.


He noticed it first because it was on his side when we backed up to the pile. There was also some oak in the pile too, looked like live oak, but it would required a lot more work to get to and besides, I have plenty of white oak. He also did all the splitting with my maul, I just did the stacking. He's trying to look out for the old man, I guess...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 13, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> That's nice looking wood.  And best of all, free.
> Gary





indaswamp said:


> Nice find! I love cherry wood! And best of all..it was FREE!


I never mind doing some work for free wood...


bigfurmn said:


> Pretty sure I'd be going back tomorrow.  Good find!





daspyknows said:


> Score.  At that price get more.


I might just have to make another trip there Monday.


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 13, 2021)

I can't be to far from you.  I'm in Horry County.  Perhaps you cared to share the location of the dump?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2021)

WOW! You better go buy a lottery ticket today!
Al


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 13, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> I can't be to far from you.  I'm in Horry County.  Perhaps you cared to share the location of the dump?


Only problem is that it's not Horry County and you have to show proof of county residency, a driver's license, just to get in.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 13, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> WOW! You better go buy a lottery ticket today!
> Al


I just used up a year's supply of MY luck finding that wood....


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 13, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Only problem is that it's not Horry County and you have to show proof of county residency, a driver's license, just to get in.


Yea thats generally the way it goes.  I figured you for Georgetown or Charleston area


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2021)

"Gonna Smoke" Shoots----He Scores!!!!
Nice Score! 
Can't beat that Price!!

Bear


----------

